# Looking for feedback - Thomas & Thomas Exocett



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Have one, with an Everglades attached to it. So far my favorite lines have been Cortland flats taper 9wt, sa bonefish 9wt, rio bonefish 8wt, and rio intermediate. My two favorites have been the Cortland and rio bonefish. I’m not an aggressive caster, and prefer longer headlengths. I love the rio bonefish, just hoping they bring it out at icast with the same makeup as flatspro. She’s a beast of a rod that can handle fish above her weight. Smooth and extremely crisp with incredible feel.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Ive been fishing the 7wt and the 9wt the past month or so and really love them both. Unfortunately I don't have much to compare them to since I am just entering the saltwater world coming from swinging flies for steelhead with 2 handed spey rods. The exocett seems to be a really nice combination of fast action with good feel so it doesnt feel like a broomstick. 

I fish with SA Grand slam lines on both and have cast the bonefish lines on grass as well. They all feel good so far. Can't think of any negatives....maybe the price? haha but all great rods are expensive. Cry once and love the rod your using is my way of thinking.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have it in 8wt and I love it. I find that it has enough stiffness to cast for distance/into the wind, but flexes deep enough that I can cast short well too. I have 3 other 8 weights - a sage motive, a scott tidal and a scott heliply 888. For me, the exocett seems to do all things well - which is why I bit the bullet considering the price. The sage motive was great for distance, but sucked in close, the tidal has great feel, but didnt have enough ass for bigger flies/longer casts (plus one of the ceramic inserts popped out of one the guides after the the metal on the guide cracked due to rust) and the heliply has good lift and great close, but could lack feel and distance.

The other thing about the T&T rods that contribute to the price - all of the detailing. Generally - I prefer something that has the highest function, looks decent, and dont like to pay for cosmetic/cadillac details. Some the examples off the top of my head - each section of the rod has the ID number hand painted on it, great cork (and shape), nice reel seat. The tube is extremely high quality (this is something I could care less about). The thing I like most is the rod sock - the sock has a thin rod integrated into the sock. If you have ever tried to mash the sock in an empty tube and then fish it out later, you can appreciate this detail. Like I said before - I'd rather have paid 100 to 150 bucks less for the rod and without all of the fancy details and the expensive rod tube, but now that Ive spent the money, I've come to appreciate these things.


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

T Bone said:


> Looking for some first hand experiences with the T&T Exocett in an 8wt. Wanting to put together a new 8wt setup for redfish and the Exocett is on my short list although no local shops carry these. Therefore, wanting to hear some reviews before i drive to try out myself. Right now my go to redfish rod is a Sage One 7wt (and i like it), but i am like most men and am always wanting something else. Please let me know your experiences with this rod, pros/cons, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> T


I highly recommend the T&T Exocet line in all line weights as the action is consistent. Use it for bonefish, redfish, tarpon, snook, etc. I recommend you match it with Rio's Bonefish Quickshooter or Redfish lines (both are the exact same lines). I use leaders from 9' plus shock to 14' and delivers with precision at any distance.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Martin Carranza said:


> I highly recommend the T&T Exocet line in all line weights as the action is consistent. Use it for bonefish, redfish, tarpon, snook, etc. I recommend you match it with Rio's Bonefish Quickshooter or Redfish lines (both are the exact same lines). I use leaders from 9' plus shock to 14' and delivers with precision at any distance.


I thought my 12 footers were long!!!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I can tell you from recent experience that the warranty and service dept is great. I did battle with a 44”+ jack on thanksgiving weekend with my 8wt. Got that big bastard boatside for the 3rd time and then I was in 80’ water. He was boatside and after he did the death spiral up, he proceeded to show me he was the boss that day when he went to Mexico the second I touched him. My Exocett exploded when the blank touched the keel of my bay boat. One month and $55 I had a new rod. I learned a few very important lessons that day. Seagar premier 20” is impossible to pop with an 8wt, next even when jack do the death spiraling the evil ahole is only resting, third the daiichi 3111 is a damn strong hook when you plant it at 1:00 on a monster jack. I have 3 Exocetts(8,10,12) now and plan on adding either a 7 or 9 next. I am yet to find something that is just flat out better.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried the 8’8” version of the Exocet. I’m hoping to try them. Supposedly for sinking lines and big flies — East Coast applications. But I would guess the 8’8” rods are faster, stouter, lighter and allow for super tight loops. Hence my interest. 

Any comments appreciated. 

Best,


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Stevie said:


> Has anyone tried the 8’8” version of the Exocet. I’m hoping to try them. Supposedly for sinking lines and big flies — East Coast applications. But I would guess the 8’8” rods are faster, stouter, lighter and allow for super tight loops. Hence my interest.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.
> 
> Best,


You mean the ss? If so then yes. They throw a larger more open loop as they were designed to cast magnum tapers such as the chard punch and heavy intermediate/sinking lines. I really want a ss250 as I think it would be the perfect mangrove stick. The ss350 is a pure beast w/ grand slam, sa saltwater, & Cortland camo intermediate.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Not to put a bump in this thread, but I'd like to see feedback with the T&T Excocett Side by side with the same fly reel and fly line, next to a Hardy Zephyrus SWS. So far, I love the Zephyrus' and are a better price than the Exocett, but I really want to see how they both compare (very similar actions). It's hard to find a shop that carries both to compare them to each other. I'm going to do it this summer at iCast. But it would be cool to find out some feedback now before I go.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Not to put a bump in this thread, but I'd like to see feedback with the T&T Excocett Side by side with the same fly reel and fly line, next to a Hardy Zephyrus SWS. So far, I love the Zephyrus' and are a better price than the Exocett, but I really want to see how they both compare (very similar actions). It's hard to find a shop that carries both to compare them to each other. I'm going to do it this summer at iCast. But it would be cool to find out some feedback now before I go.


Come to Bear's Den for your comparison. Then after we can fish the flats for stripers.

About the Exocett, I have it in a 10 wt and wanted to buy it in a 9 wt and test casted about six other rods before choosing a 9 wt. I didn't end up choosing the Exocett and I can say with 100% certainty that it had to do with the fact that my line I was testing with was a 9 wt RIO Permit (280gr @ 30' on a 37.5' head). I actually like that 9 wt line on the 10 wt Exocett.

So, if you test an Exocett, please do yourself a favor and check it out with at least one line that is true to weight.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Not to put a bump in this thread, but I'd like to see feedback with the T&T Excocett Side by side with the same fly reel and fly line, next to a Hardy Zephyrus SWS. So far, I love the Zephyrus' and are a better price than the Exocett, but I really want to see how they both compare (very similar actions). It's hard to find a shop that carries both to compare them to each other. I'm going to do it this summer at iCast. But it would be cool to find out some feedback now before I go.


Ted, I just need to bring my rods for a weekend and we can do an on the water comparison of the evens.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> Come to Bear's Den for your comparison. Then after we can fish the flats for stripers.
> 
> About the Exocett, I have it in a 10 wt and wanted to buy it in a 9 wt and test casted about six other rods before choosing a 9 wt. I didn't end up choosing the Exocett and I can say with 100% certainty that it had to do with the fact that my line I was testing with was a 9 wt RIO Permit (280gr @ 30' on a 37.5' head). I actually like that 9 wt line on the 10 wt Exocett.
> 
> So, if you test an Exocett, please do yourself a favor and check it out with at least one line that is true to weight.


Yeah that sounds too heavy for a 9wt.


----------



## matthew butcka (Sep 26, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Has anyone tried the 8’8” version of the Exocet. I’m hoping to try them. Supposedly for sinking lines and big flies — East Coast applications. But I would guess the 8’8” rods are faster, stouter, lighter and allow for super tight loops. Hence my interest.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.
> 
> Best,


I own an Exocett 9 weight and absolutely love it. So far I've fished it with a Rio permit, coastal quick shooter, and 350 grain sinking line and it has excelled with all lines.

I fished it alongside an SS350 a buddy brought on my boat back in the fall for albies at Harkers Island, NC and it sucked. Had it matched with a 350 grain line and it was a plain noodle. I like to use softer rods from time to time but it wasn't nice to cast and I found it to be a poor fishing tool.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Not to put a bump in this thread, but I'd like to see feedback with the T&T Excocett Side by side with the same fly reel and fly line, next to a Hardy Zephyrus SWS. So far, I love the Zephyrus' and are a better price than the Exocett, but I really want to see how they both compare (very similar actions). It's hard to find a shop that carries both to compare them to each other. I'm going to do it this summer at iCast. But it would be cool to find out some feedback now before I go.


I’m very curious about this comparison as well. I’m strongly leaning towards a Zephrus 8wt but I have heard great things about the Exocett. Unfortunately no one around me sells it either.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Did we ever find someone who is able to compare the Exocett and Zephrus? 

Interestingly enough, I came here to look for a comparison. I also just came in from lawn casting the 8 wt Zephrus and Exocett. I’m making some decisions about a 9 wt so I wanted to try them side by side with a true to weight line. I used the SA Mastery Distance line.

Heading into it, I had heard that the Exocett was slower than the Zephrus. For me the Zephrus seemed slower. It is super smooth and loads deep into the blank with a true to weight line. That _was _the way I felt about the Exocett but not anymore. Previously I had used the half heavy SA Mastery Saltwater. Now, with an actually true to weight line the butt seemed stiffer. It still feels nice and smooth but not as smooth as the Zephrus. Conversely, my loops tightened up with the Exocett.

Just for feeling I like the Zephrus in closer and the Exocett better at mid range. But here is the key for me. Even though I likes the feel of the Zephrus in close I was consistently more accurate with the Exocett.

I’d like to hear other’s feedback if they’ve also been able to compare.


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I don’t have a Exocett but I do have a 8wt Zephrus. I played around with a few different lines but I ended liking the SA mastery Grand slam 7wt. I’m not a great caster by any means so take this with a grain of salt. I like my 8wt zephrus setup as much as I like my meridian 8wt with SA mastery saltwater 8wt.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have not been able to compare the two although I would love to throw a Zephrus one day.

After close to a year with my Exocett 8wt though I am still a huge fan. Have bounced around from a couple lines but ended up settling on the Wulff BTT 7wt. This rod seems to like more true to weight lines. It can drop dimes in close and then stretch out for those 70-80ft casts. It’s pin point accurate and to me seems effotless to cast.

I was concerned about throwing it in the wind with a “7wt” line, but due to the BTT being heavy for a 7 and the short compact design of the head, it has not been an issue at all.

The only problem with it is i like it so much I want one in a 6 and 11 now. Maybe I will try a Zephrus in those weights


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I'll second Tbone's input. I have a 7 wt Exocett and find it to be an excellent true to weight rod. I agree with your observation that it lacks some "feel" with short line casts but makes those casts quite accurately regardless. From 40' out to 80' (my limit) the rod is a true joy to cast and fish. The trouble is, indeed, that now I want more in other line weights.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Born and raised in New England, I have a soft spot for T&T products. The biggest news out of Greenfield, MA (in my opinion) is the fact that they are still with us! T&T certainly went through a rough stretch and I can remember wondering if they would still be making rods a few years down the road. With Neville at the helm, and a good staff behind him, things are looking very bright for them. Certainly a new breath of life there the past 2 or 3 years! The fact that Tom Dorsey is still around the factory from time to time is just plain cool as well... I've casted 3 different Exocetts over the past year or so and enjoyed them all...most recently the 9' 11 weight two weekends ago. None of them blew me away, but I would say they are one of the better saltwater rods available now. I'd be happy fishing one in about any fishing venue. As a side note, I also casted my first Asquith that same weekend recently and was incredibly underwhelmed! It was a 9' 8 weight...lined up by a Rep that actually works direct for Loomis (nice fellow by the way), so I doubt that he would have paired it up with a bad match line-wise. Plenty of others will disagree, and I'm cool with that, but I feel the Meridian and Exocett are both quite a step above this latest series from Loomis.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I absolutely love mine. Have it in the 7 too. Also a huge fan of the Exocett SS 250 (although it likes a heavier line). 
I’m running SA Amplitude Smooth bonefish On mine and can’t say enough good things.


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Agreed - Exocett is the perfect stick for me. Was able to try a lot of different high end rods - meridian, Asquith, NRX, etc. and the exocett was just the perfect match for my stroke. I also have the SS 250 and 350 and love those rods too. I love that you can get them with recoil stripping guides. Customer service is awesome and Joe Goodspeed will get on the phone with you to answer any questions you may have and make line and grain weight recommendations. I fish my 7 wt Exocett paired with a Tibor signature 5/6 more than any other rod I have. Love it. I use rio director core bonefish, BTT and SA Mastery Saltwater as my go to lines. Rio bonefish mostly


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

After starting this thread, i finally got my hands on an 8wt to try out. I now own a 7wt, 8wt, and 9wt... i love them


----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

T Bone said:


> After starting this thread, i finally got my hands on an 8wt to try out. I now own a 7wt, 8wt, and 9wt... i love them


I was looking at the SS but decided to get the 8' 4" Scott Sector wish I could of compared the two head to head but my Sector has not disappointed .


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

T Bone said:


> After starting this thread, i finally got my hands on an 8wt to try out. I now own a 7wt, 8wt, and 9wt... i love them


That's what it's all about...


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

SS and Sector short stick were designed for different purposes as I understand. I actually just ordered a sector 6 wt short stick, so I’ll know soon. As I understand the sector short stick was still designed with flats fishing in mind. The SS was designed for casting aggressive short head floating lines and int./sinking lines. I use the SS for striper and albie fishing up north where getting your fly in the middle of a blitz quickly is more important than delicate placement. The 350 Ss is awesome for Jacks down this way. I’m hoping the sector short stick will be awesome for flood tide and low tide redfish from a skiff here in Charleston - though it’s a 6 wt., it has the fighting power of a 7+ with its butt section. I had a meridian 8 short stick but it was too much rod for most redfish around here.


----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

The shorter sector was designed for more accurate repetitive cast casting works great in the mangroves or in my use casting to cover. My 10 wt has the lowest swing weight of any saltwater fly rod I have ever casted it feels like I'm casting a trout rod all day and would be great for fishing for reds in the marsh or in open water .


----------



## Cford (10 mo ago)

Fredrick said:


> I was looking at the SS but decided to get the 8' 4" Scott Sector wish I could of compared the two head to head but my Sector has not disappointed .


I absolutely love my Scott Sector 8'4" 8 weight I amhowever interested in casting the T&T 8'8" Exocet SS 350 grain


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

The tnt Exocett 350 ss is a heck of a rod. The 250 ain’t too shabby either. And the 160 too…


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Has anyone tried the 8’8” version of the Exocet. I’m hoping to try them. Supposedly for sinking lines and big flies — East Coast applications. But I would guess the 8’8” rods are faster, stouter, lighter and allow for super tight loops. Hence my interest.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.
> 
> Best,


I’ve got the Exocett SS 250, the 8’8” Exocett. I absolutely love it. By grain weight, it’s technically a 9wt rod, but throws Rio Flats Pro 8wt line beautifully. It’s got the strength to power big flies and bites into the wind nicely. It’s a handy rod to have on board when the wind makes throwing the Exo 7wt less than easy.


----------



## Cford (10 mo ago)

ryc72 said:


> The tnt Exocett 350 ss is a heck of a rod. The 250 ain’t too shabby either. And the 160 too…


Thanks I will definitely give the 350 a look and a test cast


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Cford The 250 is a perfect rod to use slinging flies under docks and mangroves. it will also punch out a heavy hard tapered line with ease and without over flexing at the end of your stroke. i have 8,10,12wt exocetts. best way i can describe them is finesse hand cannons. they do like traditionally weighted lines. i keep 11wt amp tarpon on my 12wt and 9wt line on my 10wt. i have found (for me) that the 215-230wt lines work best for my 8wt. customer service is on point.


----------



## Cford (10 mo ago)

Rick hambric said:


> @Cford The 250 is a perfect rod to use slinging flies under docks and mangroves. it will also punch out a heavy hard tapered line with ease and without over flexing at the end of your stroke. i have 8,10,12wt exocetts. best way i can describe them is finesse hand cannons. they do like traditionally weighted lines. i keep 11wt amp tarpon on my 12wt and 9wt line on my 10wt. i have found (for me) that the 215-230wt lines work best for my 8wt. customer service is on point.





Rick hambric said:


> @Cford The 250 is a perfect rod to use slinging flies under docks and mangroves. it will also punch out a heavy hard tapered line with ease and without over flexing at the end of your stroke. i have 8,10,12wt exocetts. best way i can describe them is finesse hand cannons. they do like traditionally weighted lines. i keep 11wt amp tarpon on my 12wt and 9wt line on my 10wt. i have found (for me) that the 215-230wt lines work best for my 8wt. customer service is on point.


 Thanks for the feedback


----------

